# Trouble posting



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys, when I'm starting a post, I have no trouble posting pics, like this one,







Mmm, I do love shrimp!
Unfortunately when I'm replying to a post, the option to Attach File simply isn't there. I'm working from an iPad 'cause my laptop died in the move. Am I overlooking something? I did a search before posting my problem, but I didn't find anything. Any help would be appreciated! -Oldbattleaxe


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, Duh! I found it! I just misinterpreted what I read the first time! I'm not worthy! DON'T LOOK AT ME!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love that shrimp pic lol


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Imperial just made me pee. Now you really don't want to look at me...


----------

